# Nextbook Premium SE 8 support OTG cable ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a USB 2.0 Micro B Male to A Female Adapter Converter.

Is this OTG cablei supported on Nextbook Premium SE 8 ?
My tablet has Ice Cream Sandwich as O.S..

I wish to access the USB flash drive or external hard drive from my Nextbook Premium SE 8 tablet.
So I can play videos and mp3s on tablet and live stream it to HD TV using
Samssung Play Android app. Since I have a BD5700 player.

I phoned Nextbook USA support but they don't even know what OTG cable is
when I asked them.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is what your talking about if yes then the info on the page should help OTG Cable Adapter Mini USB A-plug - USB A-Socket: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------

